# F1: New site announced for USGP 2012-2021



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

No sh!t!!!! 
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
:drive::drive::drive::drive::drive:

http://www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2010/5/10824.html



> Formula One World Championship Limited and Formula One Administration Limited (together, the F1 Commercial Rights Holder) and Full Throttle Productions, LP, promoter of the Formula 1 United States Grand Prix™, announce that a historic agreement has been reached for *Austin, Texas to serve as the host city of the Formula 1 United States Grand Prix*™ for years 2012 through 2021.


----------



## MikeCoupe (Oct 11, 2007)

Austin, TX...:dunno:

I've got nothing against TX, but of all places? I find that quite an interesting locale to host F1. Of course, having F1 in America is fantastic.


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

MikeCoupe said:


> Austin, TX...:dunno:
> 
> I've got nothing against TX, but of all places? I find that quite an interesting locale to host F1. Of course, having F1 in America is fantastic.


You've not been to Austin, have you?

Texas is an interesting study... they actually get stuff done here. Where would you suggest, that can actually accomplish it on the time table that F1 has laid out?


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

MikeCoupe said:


> Austin, TX...:dunno:
> 
> I've got nothing against TX, but of all places? I find that quite an interesting locale to host F1. Of course, having F1 in America is fantastic.


Actually its the perfect place. Weather is ideal (sorry Vettel, I doubt it will be wet). Plenty of hospitality, restaurants, etc. Plenty of wide-open spaces to build a new state-of-the-art facility.

Bernie is a freakin genius!


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

I am so effin' pumped F1 will be back in the US...*AND*...within 2.5 hours of driving. YOWZER!

I'll be ther 2012, barring unforseen events, with the fam. Awesome.


----------



## MikeCoupe (Oct 11, 2007)

ffej said:


> You've not been to Austin, have you?
> 
> Texas is an interesting study... they actually get stuff done here. Where would you suggest, that can actually accomplish it on the time table that F1 has laid out?


As a matter of fact I have. I actually visit the area quite frequently due to family and friends living in SA and Dallas. Like I mentioned, I don't have anything "against" the idea, and I actually really like Texas.

I suppose I'm just a really big fan of the famous city-street circuits of the world.


----------



## 03BeastCharmer (Aug 29, 2007)

So do we know if this will be a temp street course, or will they be building a track (that we can go play on when they are done  )


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

It will be a purpose built track, I bet Herman Tilke will be involved. There are some doubters this will actually happen.

http://en.espnf1.com/f1/motorsport/story/18259.html


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

BMW Power said:


> It will be a purpose built track, I bet Herman Tilke will be involved. There are some doubters this will actually happen.
> 
> http://en.espnf1.com/f1/motorsport/story/18259.html


I'm happy: F1 back in the US ... fantastic! Austin is a great city .. when do tickets go on sale?

I'm skeptical: A $250 million purpose built track for F1 in two years where nothing exists today. I hope President Obama doesn't end up having to apologize for the failures of USF1 and the track.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Texas Weather

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1043918/after_hurricane_ike_evacuees_in_austin.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Ike

http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-269869


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

MCSL said:


> Texas Weather
> 
> http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1043918/after_hurricane_ike_evacuees_in_austin.html
> 
> ...


Hurricane Ike didn't hit Austin :dunno:

The best F1 races are often the ones where the weather is interesting. We'll have a chance for that in Austin :thumbup:


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Was there an F1 race ever held in Texas before?!? :dunno:


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

Track location officially revealed this morning :banana:


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

BMW_GAL said:


> Was there an F1 race ever held in Texas before?!? :dunno:


Actually, yes. In 1984, they had one in Dallas.

There's an official site now, too....

http://www.formula1unitedstates.com/

:banana:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

I can't contain my excitement!


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Anyone seen a track layout yet?


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> Anyone seen a track layout yet?


No one that's saying anything. They're supposed to announce it later this summer, probably early September is my best guess.

It's going to be boring looking, unfortunately. Tilke is the designer and his tracks all have the same lack of character as the older, legendary tracks like the two that host following this weekend in Hungary: Spa-Francorchamps and Monza. Still... :freakdanc


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> Anyone seen a track layout yet?





ffej said:


> No one that's saying anything. They're supposed to announce it later this summer, probably early September is my best guess.
> 
> It's going to be boring looking, unfortunately. Tilke is the designer and his tracks all have the same lack of character as the older, legendary tracks like the two that host following this weekend in Hungary: Spa-Francorchamps and Monza. Still... :freakdanc


:eeps:


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

I like the 100ft elevation difference. I'm very tired of billiard table flat tracks. :yawn: I hope this track is wide enough to allow 3 abreast racing. I'll be very disappointed if it turns out to be a skinny racing surface like the Hungaroring.


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> I like the 100ft elevation difference. I'm very tired of billiard table flat tracks. :yawn: I hope this track is wide enough to allow 3 abreast racing. *I'll be very disappointed if it turns out to be a skinny racing surface like the Hungaroring.*


Or most of Hockenheim.

That map - the first I've seen of it - comes from an unofficial site. and I've not seen it anywhere else. If it was really leaked, the information would be somewhere else.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

http://formula1unitedstates.com/images/pressKit/F1 USGP BasicTrack LayoutwElevation.pdf

New layout. 3D model by Tilke. Looks very cool.


----------



## Uptowngurl (Oct 5, 2010)

Anyway, the 100ft elevation difference.


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

New track layout looks like a "turn 8" section , a "Magett , Beckets" section and some long straights and hairpins ala Montreal . Should be fun ...


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Good site.


----------



## 3serious88 (Oct 28, 2010)

okay so now im kinda okay, the fact that I moved from good ol los angeles to this dreadful place lol ! No canyons, no ocean (in dallas), no mountains!!!! Why would they pick Austin of all places !!!


----------

